# Skel-e-gnome



## VampyTink (May 19, 2011)

*My mom sent me an e-mail this morning with a link to these "Skel-e-gnome" garden statues. unfortunately I can't figure out how to get a link in the post. They are really cute though and maybe someone else could manage a link. They are at.... SkyMall in the outdoor holiday section.*


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Here ya go! Very cool looking!
http://www.skymall.com/shopping/detail.htm?pid=204092598&c=102961916


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I've been tempted by that skeledog, and those gnomes are way cool

Here's the link to just the picture:

http://www.skymall.com/shopping/zoom.htm?pid=204092598&ddi=/products/WTE/20110916/204092598d.jpg


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Totally Hot! I love gnomes.

I have seen this one called a zombie gnome but not the skele


----------



## ladysherry (Jan 25, 2012)

Walmart has plain gnomes you can paint yourself #3.97. Have picked them up twice and put them back due to not knowing what to do. I do now. This will make a great gift for a friend of mine who likes gnomes and halloween.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The What on Earth catalog also carries them - link is to the dog, but you'lll see the gnomes listed on the page as a Related Item:

http://www.whatonearthcatalog.com/cgi-bin/hazel.cgi?action=DETAIL&ITEM=CG2463


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Don't forget about Zombie Gnomes: Bye Bye Birdie


----------



## VampyTink (May 19, 2011)

*I knew I could count on you all to post a link. Thanks all.

Love, Love, Love "Bye Bye Birdie"

I bought the skeleton flamingos a couple years ago with plans of making a tombstone that says "Life a beach, then you die" and planting them in front of it. Now to get around to actually making the tombstone, lol.

*


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That's hilarious, Haunti


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

*zombie garden gnomes*

Not sure if these have been posted or not, but they look pretty cool.

Zombie garden gnomes


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I love how it's listed as "Lawn of the Dead".


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Can always use a zombie gnome.Or two, or three.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Can always use a skele-gnome....or two...or three.


----------

